# Leaning Diet...



## Yoinks (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm done bulking up... right now I'm trying to slim down a bit and get a nice lean definition. What I'm trying to figure out though, is what type of diet I should have. A buddy told me I should eat a big breakfast, skip lunch, eat a normal dinner and have little snacks in between. But that wasn't detailed enough.

I'm trying to retain my gained mass, yet lose the fat and slim down to a nice solid rock hard build.

I'm just trying to figure out right now, what kinds of nutrients I should have per day, ie. protein, fat, etc. And what good examples of foods would make. 

Also I am currently in search of any effective supplements that could help increase lean mass and create a toned body... I know there are many "meta-burn" type products out there, but I have no idea which would be most effective in helping me retain mass and yet become lean.

If anyone can provide any information or tips, I'd really appreciate the help.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 15, 2004)

Moved to diet forum....

Your freinds advice is god awfull!!  Please read the stickies at the top of the forum and find out why.  post your current diet so taht everyone can help you set it straight.


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 15, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Moved to diet forum....
> 
> Your freinds advice is god awfull!!



seriously!  if you want to keep any of the muscle you worked hard to put on then you'll need to eat more than 2x a day.  your friend sounds like tommy lasorda.  "a shake for breakfast, a shake for lunch, and a sensible dinner."  is that how it went?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 15, 2004)

Read the stickies.  They are your friends.


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2004)

Yoinks said:
			
		

> I'm done bulking up... right now I'm trying to slim down a bit and get a nice lean definition. What I'm trying to figure out though, is what type of diet I should have. A buddy told me I should eat a big breakfast, skip lunch, eat a normal dinner and have little snacks in between. But that wasn't detailed enough.
> 
> I'm trying to retain my gained mass, yet lose the fat and slim down to a nice solid rock hard build.
> 
> ...


Are you reading??


----------

